# Le JailBreak : Les risques. Pourquoi ? Comment ?



## nicopulse (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un iPhone 3G 16 Go ! J'en suis très satisfait, sauf sur un point : Je n'ai pas de forfait Data / Web car je n'en ai pas besoin (wi-fi en permanence chez moi et à la fac). 

Malheureusement, je ne trouve pas comment *désactiver la Fonction EDGE* qui me "bouffe" mon forfait quand je me sers de la bête, je l'ai donc mis en mode Avion. 

J'ai donc lu qu'il fallait *le JailBreaké pour installer BossPref* par example pour désactiver EDGE. Alors j'aimerais avoir des informations sur cela car je suis un peu dasn la situation : *"maman, j'ai peur"*.  

1- Peut-on *revenir en arrière aprés un jailbreak* ?
2- Il y a t-il un moyen de *sauvegarder le firmware* que j'ai actuellement (2.2) et de "reflasher" l'iPhone après le jailbreak pour revenir "comme avant" ? Ou peut on le faire en le remettant à jour ?
3- *Apple saura-t-elle que mon iPhone à été JailBreaké* si je me connecte à iTunes par exemple ou par d'autre moyen : ce qui mettrai *fin à la garantie* ? 
4- Aprés le JailBreak admétons qu'Apple sorte la version suivante du Firmware, une mise à jour en somme (la 2.3 par example), si je met le téléphone à jour, je ne pourrais plus utilisé quelques appliquations ? ou l'iPhone sera carrément bloqué et apple saura que je l'ai JailBreaké ?
5- Il y a t-il des risques que mon téléphone soit *mal flashé et soit inutilisable*, ou de perdre des fonctionnalités ? 
6- Quels sont les principaux *avantages du JailBreak *?
7- Quels sont *les différents jailbreak existants* ?
8- Quels sont *les meilleurs* ?
9- *Peut-ont désactiver EDGE sans JailBreaké l'iPhone ?* 

Voilà, donc j'ai peur, j'ai pas envie de prendre trop de risque un téléphone asses onéreux.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses ! 

Nico


----------



## Moulick (3 Décembre 2008)

Salut, je vais essayer d'apaiser tes craintes.
1/ oui tout à fait.
2/ oui lorsque tu jailbreak, il te créé un nouveau firmware, donc l'ancien existe toujours tel quel. Tu n'as qu'à le réinstaller via itune.
3/ non. Par contre si il tombe en panne en étant jailbraeké, et que tu l'emmène au SAV, ça annule la garantie.
4/ Jusqu'à présent il se contentait de remplacer le firmware (jailbreaké ou pas) par le nouveau.
5/ Je suppose que oui. Mais tu auras peu de chance qu'il soit totalement bloqué, au pire, tu devras réinstaller l'ancien firmware.
6/ Ah ça, c'est un grand débat. Une bonne recherche sur le forum te donnera une idée du point de vue de chacun. Y a aussi un article sur le blog de nico_linux à ce sujet (désolé, je ne connais plus le lien, mais il traine sur le forum)
7/ Heu... à ma connaissance il n'y en a qu'un (PwnageTool et QuickPawn par la Dev Team... comment ça, ça fait deux? ah oui...)
8/ cf 7/
9/ Eh ben non.

PS: à titre personnel, je l'ai pas rejailbreaké depuis la mise à 2.2. Jailbreaké, il est plus instable, certains progs de l'app store sont incompatibles... mais beaucoup de petites fonctions me manquent cruellement comme wifitoggle, BTswich, categories etc... ma foi, je fais sans mais c'est chiant.
Woilou


----------



## nicopulse (3 Décembre 2008)

Je te remercie pour toutes ces précisions !


----------



## guilichou (3 Décembre 2008)

Excuse-moi pour mon ignorance mais pourquoi la Fonction EDGE "bouffe" ton forfait?
Tu pourrais expliquer?

Ah moins que tu ne veuilles pas utiliser ton iphone comme telephone?
Merci


----------



## Lalis (3 Décembre 2008)

guilichou a dit:


> Excuse-moi pour mon ignorance mais pourquoi la Fonction EDGE "bouffe" ton forfait?
> Tu pourrais expliquer?
> 
> Ah moins que tu ne veuilles pas utiliser ton iphone comme telephone?
> Merci


Même question.
On peut quand même téléphoner, avec un iPhone ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

On peut désactiver le EDGE mais il faut passer par Terminal et installer un client SSH

Puis une fois dans l'iPhone:
aller à:

fichier Preferences.plist..section ip1

ensuite

<key>DeviceName</key>
            <string>ip1</string>
            <key>Hardware</key>
            <string>com.apple.CommCenter</string>
            <key>Type</key>
            <string>com.apple.CommCenter</string>
         </dict>
         <key>com.apple.CommCenter</key>
         <dict>
            <key>AllowNetworkAccess</key>
            <integer>1</integer>
            <key>Available</key>
            <integer>1</integer>
            <key>Setup</key>
            <dict>
               <key>apn</key>
               <string>ebouytel.com</string>
               <key>password</key>
               <string></string>
               <key>username</key>
               <string></string>
            </dict>

Quelques lignes plus bas, repérez les paramètres  <key>AllowNetworkAccess</key> et <key>Available</key>. Ces 2 paramètres ont pour valeur 1 (<integer>). Remplacer les 1 par 0, ce qui nous donne :

         <key>AllowNetworkAccess</key>
            <integer>0</integer>
            <key>Available</key>
            <integer>0</integer>

Sauvegarder et remplacer à l'aide d'un logiciel FTP pour entrer via WiFi dans l'iPhone

Redémarrer l'iPhone
Le EDGE est inactif


----------



## McFearless (3 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> On peut désactiver le EDGE mais il faut passer par Terminal et installer un client SSH
> 
> 
> Sauvegarder et remplacer à l'aide d'un logiciel FTP pour entrer via WiFi dans l'iPhone


Tu pourrais détailler un peu s'il te plait? Quels logiciels utiliser etc...
Merci!


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Jailbreaker un iPhone je prend PwnageTool.app de la Dev Team
Pour entrer danas le code l'iPhone j'installe OpenSSH
Puis je rentre par FTP avec l'adresse IP dans l'iPhone en utilisant Fugu

Utilisateur: root
Mot de passe: alpine

Tu arrives ensuite à la racine de l'iPhone et tu peux modifier les fichiers comme tu veux


----------



## McFearless (3 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour entrer danas le code l'iPhone j'installe OpenSSH
> Puis je rentre par FTP avec l'adresse IP dans l'iPhone en utilisant Fugu
> 
> Utilisateur: root
> ...


Cool merci!
Dernière question: effectuer cette manip', est-ce que ça équivaut à faire un jailbreak en terme de garantie?
Merci


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Oui

Mais avec le nouveau système de reset ( il dure une heure) Apple ne voit rien..selon mon expérience....


----------



## McFearless (3 Décembre 2008)

ok merci.
sinon j'ai trouvé ça:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=277698&hl=changer++APN

bon j'ai fait la manip' avec le fake apn mais je sais pas trop comment savoir si le edge est bien désactivé...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

Prends  BossPrefs


----------



## F118I4 (5 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Prends  BossPrefs


Ou SB Settings c'est pareil en mieux.
Par contre le SSH se réactive à chaque reboot avec SB settings.


----------



## nicopulse (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Alors j'ai jailbreaké mon iPhone. Et j'ai installé BossPref à l'aide de Cyndia !

Ça marche nickel, j'ai également appelé orange pour qu'ils me rembourse le forfait consommé.


----------



## F118I4 (5 Décembre 2008)

nicopulse a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> 
> Alors j'ai jailbreaké mon iPhone. Et j'ai installé BossPref à l'aide de *Cydia* !
> 
> Ça marche nickel, j'ai également appelé orange pour qu'ils me rembourse le forfait consommé.


En plus de ça BossPrefs (ou SB settings) permet de faire un respring , un respring and lock , un reboot etc... cacher des icônes à l' aide Poof , mettre l' icône batterie en mode numérique enfin une vrai trousse à outils !!!!!


----------



## Gz' (5 Décembre 2008)

Le truc que je trouve super utile avec le jailbreak, c'est que t'as un prog pour mettre 5 icônes dans le dock ! Five icon Dock le nom.


----------



## kesako (16 Décembre 2008)

Je vais recevoir mon iPhone pour Noël et à force de lire des posts par-ci par-là sur l'iPhone, j'ai l'impression que jailbreaker son iPhone est pratique. J'ai aussi lu qu'il valllait mieux utiliser Pwnage pour cela. Est-ce facile pour un novice ?
Est-ce que lors d'une màj du FW par Aplle, il faudra à nouveau le jailbreaké ? Avec la même appli ou bien une autre ?

Si j'installe BossPrefs et désactive l'EDGE et la 3G, est-ce que je suis sûr que mon iPhone ne se connectera plus de lui-même sur Internet ? Quid du GPRS ?

Dernière question pour La Mouette : j'ai vu sur ton Blog que la MàJ de MacOSX 10.5.6 ne permettait plus de Jailbreaker. As-tu pu vérifier cela ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide.


Edit: si je Jailbreak et que j'ai un souci avec l'iPhone, est-il possible, en le réinitialisant, de faire disparaître toute trace de Jailbreaking pour l'envoyer au service technique ?


----------



## Raf (29 Janvier 2009)

Une question toute simple en complément : Sur iphone jailbreaké, peut on installer sans problème (comme si il n'était pas jailbreaké) des applications à partir l'appstore ?


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Une question toute simple en complément : Sur iphone jailbreaké, peut on installer sans problème (comme si il n'était pas jailbreaké) des applications à partir l'appstore ?


Oui.


----------



## Raf (29 Janvier 2009)

merci, ça va mieux en le disant...

Bon, je vais faire chauffer ma CB...


----------



## Wouh (30 Janvier 2009)

Il n'est pas forcément nécessaire de jailbreaker son iphone pour désactiver le edge,pour ceux qui sont chez orange comme moi un simple coup de fil à orange on vous passera le service technique qui vous désactivera le edge immédiatement. Ils pourront le réactiver sur simple coup de fil si vous décider de prendre un forfait internet illimité plus tard.


----------



## puffade (1 Février 2009)

Ce que m'a autorisé le jailbreak:
- Accès directs aux différentes config (wifi, bluetooth, edge...) via sbsettings
- utilisation d'une fonction recherche très complète dans l'iphone et notamment recherche d'événements de calendrier via "searcher" qui est le spotlight de l'iphone.
- transfert USB aisé via diskaid qui ne peut-être exploité à fond que si l'iphone est jailbreaké.
- personnalisation à volonté via winterboard
- réalisation de vidéo via cycorder
- Amélioration flagrante des clichés photo via snapture
- réception et envoi de MMS via swirly MMS même si je l'utilise très rarement
- classement des applications dans des dossiers via "catégories" et gain de place sur le springboard tout comme dans le dock via "fiveiconedock" qui permet d'en avoir 5 au lieu de 4...
- gestion quasi parfaite du copier coller (plusieurs solutions possibles la mieux étant probablement clippy) ce dernier étant intégré au clavier
- utilisation des emoticon via emoji
- utilisation enfantine de l'iphone comme modem 3G pour le mac ou le pc via Pdanet
- Affichage des contacts  directement sur le springboard via Callme
et beaucoup d'autre choses dont je ne peux pas parler sur le forum mais qui sont exceptionnelles (Appulo.us...)
...alors vraiment si on fait le rapport bénéfices VS risques lié au jailbreak il n'y a pas photo surtout quand on voit les MAJ lamentables d'Apple. Pour moi le choix est fait et je crois qu'on va encore attendre un bon moment avant d'avoir un firmware a hauteur de la machine.
Pour les novices, je vous conseille la lecture de "vous et votre mac" hors série numéro 2 qui est axé uniquement sur l'iphone et l'ipod touch.


----------



## Oscac (16 Août 2010)

bonjour bonjour !
en voyant toutes ces explications je me sens un peu perdu
 et je voudrais savoir si , "desactivé le EDGE" ne nous permet plus de
 telephoné envoyer des sms et autres et donc a quoi sert il ? 
comme je possede un abonnement avec juste sms illimité et que l'internet coute cher sa pourrait m'etre utile vu quel a wifi passe ici B) 

merci pour vos réponses!.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Le edge, 3G servent juste pour charger plus vite les pages internet, donc si tu désactive, tu pourras toujours téléphoner, envoyer des SMS.


----------



## Rossonero (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai récemment jailbreaké mon iPhone 4 et il se trouve que l'envoie de MMS ne fonctionne plus, dans les débuts ça allait mais là ça ne passe plus ou c'est très long, je crois qu'il y avait une manip' à effectuer ?

J'ai activé l'accusé de réception pour mes SMS et parfois je reçois des accusés comme quoi j'aurais envoyé un SMS sur un numéro anglais (j'ai regardé sur le net et il s'agirait du numéro pour Facetime alors que je ne m'en sers jamais...).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Août 2010)

Si je ne trompe pas, pour envoyer des MMS, il te faut un accès internet (Edge, 3G), dont si tu désactives le réseau cellulaire cela peut expliquer les envoies impossible de tes MMS.


----------



## Rossonero (18 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Si je ne trompe pas, pour envoyer des MMS, il te faut un accès internet (Edge, 3G), dont si tu désactives le réseau cellulaire cela peut expliquer les envoies impossible de tes MMS.



Merci pour ta réponse, au niveau des MMS c'est réglé, par contre le problème des SMS envoyés vers le numéro anglais de Facetime n'est pas réglé, c'est simple je n'utilise jamais Facetime... Cela ne peut-il pas venir d'un virus attrapé à cause du jailbreak ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rossonero (24 Août 2010)

Rossonero a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, au niveau des MMS c'est réglé, par contre le problème des SMS envoyés vers le numéro anglais de Facetime n'est pas réglé, c'est simple je n'utilise jamais Facetime... Cela ne peut-il pas venir d'un virus attrapé à cause du jailbreak ? Merci d'avance.



Un petit up car le problème n'est toujours pas réglé... Je réitère ma demande : est-ce possible que mon iPhone 4G soit contaminé dû au jailbreak et qu'à cause de cela des envois de SMS soient effectués vers des numéros surtaxés dont les pirates sont propriétaires ? (Le même numéro utilisé pour Facetime)...

Si c'est possible, quelles sont les solutions ? Restaurer ? Ce qui me ferait tout perdre --"
J'ai reçu que 2 ou 3 sms, c'est pas très embêtant, en revanche ce qui m'ennuie c'est que mon tel soit susceptible d'être contaminé...

Edit: D'autant plus que si je restaure, il sera automatiquement remis à jour et donc il sera impossible de le re-jailbreaker sans revenir à l'ancien OS... Je ne sais pas comment on fait...


----------



## el_Juanito (24 Août 2010)

Il me semble avoir lu que Facetime envoyait un sms à l'étrangé sur un  serveur d'Apple quand on fait un appel Facetime. Le seul moyen de ne pas envoyé ce message surtaxé de plus, est d'appeler la personne et une fois qu'elle a décrocher passer en Facetime.

Sinon j'ai également lu qu'il y avait un patch à appliqué suite au jailbreak pour combler la faille qui a ététulisé pour le jailbreak.


----------



## Rossonero (25 Août 2010)

el_Juanito a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu que Facetime envoyait un sms à l'étrangé sur un  serveur d'Apple quand on fait un appel Facetime. Le seul moyen de ne pas envoyé ce message surtaxé de plus, est d'appeler la personne et une fois qu'elle a décrocher passer en Facetime.
> 
> Sinon j'ai également lu qu'il y avait un patch à appliqué suite au jailbreak pour combler la faille qui a ététulisé pour le jailbreak.



Oui je suis au courant mais je n'utilise jamais Facetime c'est pour ça...


----------



## smartounet (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je sollicite votre aide car il m'est arrivé un pépin cet été  .

En effet , je possède un iphone 4 Jailbreaké et celui-ci à fait une chute de 50 cm sur du marbre dans la chambre et la vitre arrière est complètement fêlée.

Je me pose le dilemme suivant , faut il que j'appelle Apple Assitance en leur demandant un geste commercial à savoir le remplacement gratuit de la vitre arrière , ils peuvent alors refuser ou carrément évoquer mon souci de réception ,réel, pour obtenir un iphone neuf ? 

Mais si ils sont ok pour le remplacement à cause du problème de reception , faut il que je leur dise que la vitre arrière est fêlée ou dois je le renvoyer sans rien dire ?

Merci de votre aide car avant de les appeler je ne veux pas commettre d'impair .

Cdt

Smart


----------



## Pouasson (28 Août 2010)

Heu... bah téléphone leur, tu verras. Même si j'vois pas comment tu pourrais faire passer ça pour un problème de réception de toute façon. Le mieux étant d'appeler, l'Apple Care fera sûrement son office vu qu'il a moins d'un an (et ce même si l'iPhone n'est a priori pas toujours pris en charge pour une chute de la sorte). 

Par contre, le fait de poster dans un fil sur les iPhone Jailbreakés induit-il une interrogation quant à une restauration du téléphone avant l'envoi chez Apple? Si oui, la réponse est... oui. Il vaut mieux faire une restau' avant de leur envoyer, quitte à perdre pour un moment le JB. Si ils s'en aperçoivent, ils risquent de pas être jouasses.


----------



## smartounet (28 Août 2010)

Oui je vais bien sur le restaurer avant de leur envoyer . 

Bon allez je les appelle on verra bien, qui tente rien... .

Smart


----------



## smartounet (29 Août 2010)

Pour info,

j'ai contacté Apple suite à ma vitre brisée et ils m'ont dit qu'ils pouvaient faire un geste commercial uniquement si la vitre ne comportait qu'une fêlure , or moi j'ai une toile d'araignée donc pas de prise en charge par eux , par contre ils m'ont conseillés de faire jouer l'assurance de ma carte visa , à suivre donc dès Lundi .

J'ai une autre question , je possède plusieurs applis issus du jailbreak , l'icone apple store sur l'iphone me propose 13 mises à jour gratuites de mes applis , par contre dès que j'essaye de les mettre à jour il m'indique :

"cet article est en cours de modification.Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement "

J'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible de mettre à jour les applis qui n'ont pas été achetées sur Itunes ?

Merci de vos réponses

Smart


----------



## Rossonero (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, quand est-ce qu'il sera possible selon vous de re-jailbreaker un iPhone 4 qui est sous version 4.0.2 ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (29 Août 2010)

Quand Apple sortira la 4.1


----------



## Rossonero (8 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Quand Apple sortira la 4.1



Visiblement, la version 4.1 devrait sortir aujourd'hui ou dans la semaine... J'ai toujours en tête de jailbreaker mon iPhone 4 qui est en ce moment en 4.0.2, alors mes questions sont :

1) Comment devrons nous faire pour effectuer cette manip' ? Avec jailbreakme ou avec une manière différente ?

2) Je suppose qu'il faudra attendre quelques jours après la sortie de cette maj pour voir le jailbreak dispo ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2010)

Ta deuxième question répond à ta première question


----------



## Rossonero (8 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Ta deuxième répond à ta première question



Toujours avec le système jailbreakme ?


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2010)

> il faudra attendre quelques jours après la sortie de cette maj pour voir le jailbreak dispo



Et non, pas avec jailbreakme, vu que la faille a été réparée.


----------



## Rossonero (8 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Et non, pas avec jailbreakme, vu que la faille a été réparée.



Ok, j'espère juste que ce sera aussi simple, merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Rossonero (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai une question concernant l'appli BiteSMS 5 dispo sur la source BigBoss : Si l'on décide de ne pas prendre la licence payante à la fin de la période d'essaie, que se passera t-il, j'aurais juste des pubs qui reviendront mais l'appli restera gratuite ? Merci d'avance


----------



## komimi (16 Août 2011)

heum c'est que je souhaiterais jailbreaker mon ipod 2G mais je voudrais savoir si Itunes sera bloqué et je ne pourrais plus y retourner.... et aussi jai un ipad et je ne souhaites pas le jailbreaker juste mon ipod. alors je voudrais savoir si je pourais toujours utiliser itunes avec mon ipad... 
svp repondez moi sur ce forum ET envoyez moi un mail ! princess-ai@live.ca


----------

